# Give your own nicknames to musical works.



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Many great sonatas, symphonies, concertos, masses etc have been given nicknames overtime: 'the pastoral', 'the Inextinguishable', 'Heroic', 'the Romantic', 'Drumroll', 'Wagnerian', 'the Pathetique' etc, etc.

I thought it would be a good thread to give your own nicknames to works that don't have them for either serious _or_ comedic effect eg:

Delius: Piano Concerto 'the Syrupy' 
Beethoven: Symphony no. 7 'the Conqueror' 
Stravinsky Symphony in C Major 'Il Duce' 
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony no.2 'The Unlistenable'


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Mahler: Symphony no. 3 "The Interminable."


----------



## TennysonsHarp (Apr 30, 2017)

Mahler, Symphony No. 1: "The Fairy-tale"
Mendelssohn, Symphony No. 4: "Summer Vacation."
Beethoven, Symphony No. 7: "The Promethean"
Schubert, Symphony No. 5: "The Child-like"
Bach, Passacaglia and Fugue in C Minor: "The Cathedral"

Do you mind if we explain our nicknames and why we chose them?


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Beethoven Sym #3 "Erotica"
Elgar "Enema" Variations 
Liszt well-known tone poem "Les Quaaludes"


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Boccherini String Quintet in E major Op. 11 No. 5 (G275): Minuetto in A - "The 'Oh, I like that one!'"


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Shostakovich Symphony No. 5 in D Minor, Op. 47 - "The Difference of Opinion", or "The Great Tempo Debate"


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Beethoven's "Pathetic" Piano Sonata No. 8 in C minor, Op. 13


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ives Symphony No. 3 "Pastoral"

Ives Piano Sonata No. 2 "Kaleidoscope"


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

Heck148 said:


> Elgar "Enema" Variations & Liszt well-known tone poem "Les Quaaludes"


:lol:

Bartok, Divertimento for Strings = Pervertimento for Strings


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Sibelius - _Tapioca_
Nielsen - Symphony no.4 (_The Indistinguishable_)
Dvořák - Piano Trio no.4 (_Dumb Key_)

I can also think of a pretty disgusting play on words for the title of a certain opera by Henry Purcell but I'm not risking a ban.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

TennysonsHarp said:


> Mahler, Symphony No. 1: "The Fairy-tale"
> Mendelssohn, Symphony No. 4: "Summer Vacation."
> Beethoven, Symphony No. 7: "The Promethean"
> Schubert, Symphony No. 5: "The Child-like"
> ...


Sure, of course :lol:


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

elgars ghost said:


> Sibelius - _Tapioca_
> Nielsen - Symphony no.4 (_The Indistinguishable_)
> Dvořák - Piano Trio no.4 (_Dumb Key_)
> 
> I can also think of a pretty disgusting play on words for the title of a certain opera by Henry Purcell but I'm not risking a ban.


Is it ***** and ****?


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

By the way, feel free to pun on already-existing nicknames


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Tallisman said:


> Is it ***** and ****?


It might be - are you therefore admitting that your level of puerility is akin to my own? :lol:


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

elgars ghost said:


> It might be - are you therefore admitting that your level of puerility is akin to my own? :lol:


yup :lol:........


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

elgars ghost said:


> I can also think of a pretty disgusting play on words for the title of a certain opera by Henry Purcell but I'm not risking a ban.


I am pretty certain I know what you're thinking, and I always think it when I see that title. And in my book, that's just about the funniest one there is.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

elgars ghost said:


> Sibelius - _Tapioca_


I hate that stuff, and I have to admit, I have a hard time separating the music from the memory of that disgusting concoction.


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

One that doesn't need any help, the Grosse Fugue.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

T Son of Ander said:


> :lol:
> 
> Bartok, Divertimento for Strings = Pervertimento for Strings


Yes!! amongs musicians, _Divertimento_ is always pronounced "Pervertimento"...


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

elgars ghost said:


> Sibelius - _Tapioca_
> Nielsen - Symphony no.4 (_The Indistinguishable_)
> Dvořák - Piano Trio no.4 (_Dumb Key_)
> 
> I can also think of a pretty disgusting play on words for the title of a certain opera by Henry Purcell but I'm not risking a ban.


Oh, yes...a very well-known one:

"D---do and A--s!!" :devil:


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 "Bummerklavier"


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

The four symphonies of Johannes Brahms shall henceforth be known as follows:

the Beginning
the Respite
the Return
the End


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

elgars ghost said:


> Sibelius - _Tapioca_
> Nielsen - Symphony no.4 (_The Indistinguishable_)
> Dvořák - Piano Trio no.4 (_Dumb Key_)
> 
> ...


That could give a whole new meaning to Dido's aria "When I am laid in earth." :lol:


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Wagner: Götterdämmerung = Goddammit!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Schumann Kreisleriana ("In Heat")


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Beethoven Symphony No. 8 ("WTF")


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Beethoven Für Elise ("The Organ")


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ives Symphony No. 4 ("Huh?")


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

hpowders said:


> Beethoven Symphony No. 8 ("WTF")


Well-Tempered Flavier? When Tunes Form? World's Toughest Fate?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Alma Deutscher Symphony No. 31 ("The Immature")


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Improbus said:


> Well-Tempered Flavier? When Tunes Form? World's Toughest Fate?


Yeah.... close.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Improbus said:


> Well-Tempered Flavier? When Tunes Form? World's Toughest Fate?


Actually "when teacups fall"


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Schumann Violin Concerto ("The Uninspired")


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Mozart Requiem ("Penicillin-Dream-Wish!!")


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Verdi Otello ("Powerful Fellow")


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Schubert Symphony No. 9 ("Tediosity")


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Schumann Toccata ("Huh?")


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Schoenberg Piano Concerto ("Nostalgic Old Vienna")


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Wagner Parsifal ("The Blasphemer")


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Verdi Rigoletto ("The Pitiful Jester")


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Wagner: Tristan und Isolde (Batman und Wonder Woman)

Mahler: Symphony No.8 "Discount Missa Solemnis"


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Mahler Symphony 3, "The Unending"
Mahler Symphony 6, "The Overwrought"
Mahler Symphony 8, "The Unendurable"
Nielsen Symphony 5, "The Indistinguishable"
Beethoven Symphony 9, "Overrated"


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

I came up with nicknames for Prokofiev's symphonies today:

1. "Classical Gas"
2. "Identity Crisis" or "F#$* Stravinsky"
3. "El Diablo" or "Apocalypse Now"
4. "Rough Draft"
5. "A New Hope" or "The Soviet"
6. "Catharsis"
7. "Murky Mellow"


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

No, I don't have nicknames for favourite works.
Apart, of course, for the Verdi opera that is and ever shall be 'RigorMortis'.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> Wagner: Götterdämmerung = Goddammit!


The funniest post in TC history. No wonder TC is the biggest argumentative classical music site in the Milky Way galaxy!


----------

